# Vultures



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone keep vultures here? I flew one earlier this year, and would like to know a little more about their captive husbandry.

Thanks


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

There are a few private keepers of vultures about but they are quite strong money.

Iv been looking for a turkey vulture for a little while now!

Will be intersted to see if any one has more info?


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. Egyptian vulture species seem to be the most common. not immediately planning on keeping, but it is something for the future.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

on the falconery forum there was a lady selling turkey vultures last year


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Wicked. It would be interesting to get an idea of price.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i found a turkey vulture nest in an old chicken coup once... i would visit it from time to time...

no nest really... just a huge egg... then later a huge chick...

big birds...


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Vultures seem to cost betweem £1500-£6000 dependent on species


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> Vultures seem to cost betweem £1500-£6000 dependent on species


*choke* :shock:

Gimme something with fangs any day... :lol2:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

eco_tonto said:


> There are a few private keepers of vultures about but they are quite strong money.
> 
> Iv been looking for a turkey vulture for a little while now!
> 
> Will be intersted to see if any one has more info?


Wetlands have turkey vulture eggs and king vulture eggs in the incubator at minute and they will br forsale.they seem to go for same money as eagles


----------

